# Got my first Mantis



## Lee2k4 (Sep 23, 2005)

Greetings, searching the net on info about Mantis and came across this great forum. Today I got my first Mantis, a Giant Asian Mantis (I call him Monty) he settled in very nicely and has already eaten 2 Crickets and a spider. How often shall I feed him? btw here

http://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pmantis5vi.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=monty4ht.jpg

He does not seem to move he has been sat there all day. He won't eat anything unless it climbs up the rock face then he sees it and grabs it.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 23, 2005)

do you have a zoomed out pic of what he is in? looks like a taller version of mine


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have this one which I took before I put the tank together

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mantiscage8lx.jpg

Mantis is still hanging from the wire mesh roof, he has had 2 Crickets and 2 Spiders now, shall I feed him anymore tonight or leave him be?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2005)

leave him he should be full.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah i got the same tank but i got the 12x12x12 version

most people say you should feed em every couple of days


----------



## goneleocrazy (Sep 24, 2005)

We have just got 2 of those exo terra tanks for our daughters H.grandis and I have to say they are awesome....look really good and are so much easier for them to ge the mantis in and out.

I will definately be getting other later in the year maybe some smaller ones for the smaller mantids though.


----------

